# spring



## ohio (Nov 27, 2005)

your spring bait is...?


----------



## Bagman (Oct 17, 2002)

What is "spring"?


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

For smallies I use a jig head and 3in twister. Later in the year I switch to tubes and wooly craws.


----------



## bassmaster (Jan 28, 2004)

i mostly like using soft plastics in the spring.


----------

